# To all the LEO's and parents



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Today I became enlightened. At 60 yrs old, I had a sheriff at our home over the 15 yr old that belongs to our roommate. His mom found marijuana paraphernalia in his room and confronted him about it. He went into a rage entries to remove the tv, and other things he believed were his because his mom read him the riot act. He threw her around the room, they then came into the hallway where she tried to make him leave the house and he turned on her like a rabid dog. He fought her and twice within my line of sight almost threw her over the railing down the stairs. Now I am about to have two really big surgeries and cannot move without a cane, walker and wheelchair. I talked at him to get his hands off his mother and he turned to me, I stood and he lunged at me so I stuck my came straight out to stop him. He turned to come at me again and my 80 yr old mom got between us. He stopped at hurting her, but became extremely belligerent and loud. Screaming at us to call the cops, that he wasn't afraid of them. His mom got in front of him and wrestled him out the door and locked it. We three women took stock in injuries and he took off. 30 min later he arrived back at the house in the patrol car. He had called the cops to gave me arrested for hitting him with my cane. The officer asked us what happened, then handcuffed him and took it him to his car and called the juvenile detention center to make sure they would take him. They said They didn't have room. He returned inside to tell us this and we talked at length about what to do with a 6 ft, strong 15 yr. Old at was out of control. He said we could defend ourselves and report again if he assault us again, but that he was his mom's responsibility and he had no choice but to return the him to her. He was awesome with his time, explaining how he could only do what he already did, and he believed the kid should get locked up, but his hands were tied if the division turns him down there was nothing more he could do. He explained it all, and what we could do to defend ourselves, etc. He felt bad...real bad. This kid had been popping off to him all along, and he could only take it, and then release him. So folks, these officers put themselves in danger all the time, parents have no one to turn to for help with a kid like this. And this is what is happening all over..and basically it is the fault of society. We have coddled and sued and refused raises or support for our law enforcement, teachers, and we have nothing in place to help a parent of a child like this. She has had the police call her because they found this kid smoking pot, several times, no arrest, she has had him in the at risk youth program and they discharged him without telling her. Numerous psychiatric appts, NOTHING. This is a kid who will show up on the news as a gun shot 'victim' when he hurts someone bad and an officer has had to stop him. I am afraid for our future, and our present, with children like this, and no way to stop them until it escalates to the really big time stuff. And then we blame the cops. I am sad, and ashamed, and angry, and wonder why anyone would want to be in law enforcement with so many constraints. Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I apologize for the spelling, grammar, et al. The site would not let me edit it


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I don't even know what to say about this. Kid sounds like a shitbag. Buy a taser.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Jail won't change anything for a kid like that, it's not a substitute parent. Oftentimes when a kid acts like that, it's from years of hurt & neglect. They've been abandoned by a parent & the remaining parent is busy working, dating, etc. & has less time & energy for the child. They grow up with a series of short term caregivers taking care of them instead of having the security of a family & close circle of friends. Oftentimes they move, having to leave friends & everything familiar to start over again. They're not given a spiritual foundation to fall on when life gets tough. They're not taught about God, about His standards, His love, or His mercy. They don't have a strong bond with anyone, they have no soft place to fall. They are hurt & scared & don't know how to make it stop. Girls often sleep around trying to find someone to fill the void. Boys act out in anger as a release of all those negative emotions. Both turn to alcohol & drugs to numb the pain. Law enforcement can't fix that. Funny how we want to lock up the kid instead of the parents.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The sad reality is sometimes it's nature, sometimes it's nurture, sometimes it's society, sometimes it is all of the above. Good people come from bad homes, bad people come from good homes. I believe it is worse today than in the past because society has become a culture of zero accountability, zero responsibility and political correctness replacing common sense and actual correctness. Being offended has now become legislation. The government feels they are the primary parent with the biological parents coming in second place. All we can do is instill the best message/morals/values/beliefs we can, serve as living examples and pray over them. Then it's on them to see their way through the darkness. 

Sorry to hear about your situation myrtle55. I hope that he finds his way before it's too late.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Jail won't change anything for a kid like that, it's not a substitute parent. Oftentimes when a kid acts like that, it's from years of hurt & neglect. They've been abandoned by a parent & the remaining parent is busy working, dating, etc. & has less time & energy for the child. They grow up with a series of short term caregivers taking care of them instead of having the security of a family & close circle of friends. Oftentimes they move, having to leave friends & everything familiar to start over again. They're not given a spiritual foundation to fall on when life gets tough. They're not taught about God, about His standards, His love, or His mercy. They don't have a strong bond with anyone, they have no soft place to fall. They are hurt & scared & don't know how to make it stop. Girls often sleep around trying to find someone to fill the void. Boys act out in anger as a release of all those negative emotions. Both turn to alcohol & drugs to numb the pain. Law enforcement can't fix that. Funny how we want to lock up the kid instead of the parents.


While what you said may be true in many cases, you can't always blame the parents for a child's behavior. I know personally a case where the two Daughters had the best upbringing both domestically and spiritually, and the two Daughters turned out to be Crack Whores. On the other hand I know of a number of Kids that came from violent abusive families, with the poorest of upbringing, who turned out to be hard working, upright, honorable people.

While the Child mentioned in the OP may not have had a "good" upbringing, he is still fifteen years old, and there is no excuse for manhandling his Mother, attacking a crippled, elderly Woman who had to defend herself with her Cane, and destroying private property. You are right though, Jail is not always the best option, however again I can personally attest that, in many instances, hearing that heavy steel door slam shut and being confined for a period of time, has brought many youngsters to their senses.

We need to stop blaming outside influences for bad behavior, or for just being stupid. Drunks claim their lack of control is due to a disease, people post incriminating thoughts or pictures on the Internet, and then claim that the internet ruined their life. Lets place the blame where it belongs, square on the Shoulders of those who chose to do stupid and/or criminal acts.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Jail won't change anything for a kid like that, it's not a substitute parent. Oftentimes when a kid acts like that, it's from years of hurt & neglect. They've been abandoned by a parent & the remaining parent is busy working, dating, etc. & has less time & energy for the child. They grow up with a series of short term caregivers taking care of them instead of having the security of a family & close circle of friends. Oftentimes they move, having to leave friends & everything familiar to start over again. They're not given a spiritual foundation to fall on when life gets tough. They're not taught about God, about His standards, His love, or His mercy. They don't have a strong bond with anyone, they have no soft place to fall. They are hurt & scared & don't know how to make it stop. Girls often sleep around trying to find someone to fill the void. Boys act out in anger as a release of all those negative emotions. Both turn to alcohol & drugs to numb the pain. Law enforcement can't fix that. Funny how we want to lock up the kid instead of the parents.


He attacked 3 old women and you want to blame the mother?
It is too late to hold his hand and tell him he is special.
He is a worthless POS and he needs a good ass kicking and hopefully he gets it soon.
I don't care what his upbringing was, what he did was his fault and he should be held accountable.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

To be fair to tsrwivey; the parents often at least share responsibility. When iPads, social hour, internet porn, television, sports, etc. rate higher than the child does, the result is often unpleasant. Along with my list of social woes up above one could add self-absorbed parents too. Absent father don't help either.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like he has an over abundance of testosterone!

Too bad Lewis and Clark aren't alive, they could take the young lad on a two year journey across the continent and he could burn off all that energy just trying to stay alive.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The teen years are very tough times for many youths. This has been the case likely for millennia. If the rambunctious ones make it through these turbulent times they sometimes grow up to be outstanding adults. And sometimes not.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Why do I not have permission to access this page?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> Why do I not have permission to access this page?


Contact the admin to clear up access issues.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am not a small man, but my son could take me in a fair fight.
He is 6'1" & strong.
He has never touched me or his mother in a harmful way.
I now see how lucky & blessed my family are.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

crabapple said:


> I am not a small man, but my son could take me in a fair fight.
> He is 6'1" & strong.
> He has never touched me or his mother in a harmful way.
> I now see how lucky & blessed my family are.


I took on my Dad one time. I was an all state wrestler, and had inches and pounds on him when I told him that I could take him in a fight. Wasn't much of a fight, and sure wasn't fair on his part, but I learned the lesson to this day. There is no such thing as a fair fight, except maybe in a sporting event.

A lot of these troubled youths sooner or later run into someone who will not tolerate their behavior and then we hear about them on the 6 O'clock news. Sad, but that is the way it works sometimes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Myrtle,

Please keep us updated so we know you are alright. I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd like to kick this punk's ass for you.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Send him to the Marine Corp. They will straighten him out.


No! We are tired of receiving the rejects and incorrigible of society. We have too much to do getting recruits ready for warfare and combat.

It was just enough re-instituting basic reading into basic training. If Schools and homes cannot produce an honorable citizen, we won't, either!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

VoorTrekker said:


> No! We are tired of receiving the rejects and incorrigible of society. We have too much to do getting recruits ready for warfare and combat.
> 
> It was just enough re-instituting basic reading into basic training. If Schools and homes cannot produce an honorable citizen, we won't, either!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have said it before and I wills say it again, some of the policies from the _old days_ need to come back into vogue. Work camps instead of welfare, orphanages instead of spin-the-wheel foster homes, chain gangs instead of weight training and internet time in prison. I also think we need another branch of the "military" that is an amalgamation between the Marine Corps, Peace Corps and prison (but does not involve guns). Boot camp like the 1960's & 1970's but then service means service projects, like cleaning up after a severe weather event, work details wherever they are needed, building bunk houses at the work camp, digging ditches & latrines, and so on, and so forth. Every state would have a camp and every state could use them where needed. They could even have an industry (factory or farm or ?) to help them be financially self-sufficient. Would solve a lot of issues.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I took on my Dad one time. I was an all state wrestler, and had inches and pounds on him when I told him that I could take him in a fight...


My son as a high school wrestler. "Dad! Take off your shoes so we can wrestle!," son said with a BIG smile on his face.

Before he knew it, he was on the floor crying, "UNCLE!"

Evidently my son and you both made the same error in judgement. Sons assumed their dads would fight fair and at my age, I can't afford to fight fair.

Back to the OP.

If I was the older lady with the cane, as soon as the teenager lunged at me I would have busted the cane over his head. Then I'd file charges for assault.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

This kid is banned from our home now. It means that his mom will have to move out of she wants him to live with her. Truthfully, the reason she moved in here was her own fear for her safety..from her son. Then he showed up here, and behaved for a couple of months, and now this again. She does not want him with her either. What a child!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> This kid is banned from our home now. It means that his mom will have to move out of she wants him to live with her. Truthfully, the reason she moved in here was her own fear for her safety..from her son. Then he showed up here, and behaved for a couple of months, and now this again. She does not want him with her either. What a child!!!


I don't understand why she can't just drop him off at a fire station the way you can a baby saying I can't raise this child- take 'em.



Seriously, why can't he go live with who ever had him before?! Like his dad...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I never advocated blaming all parents everywhere for every stupid thing a kid does, nor did I advocate for letting the kid off with no punishment. Nice strawman arguement though. Teens should be held accountable for their actions, AND SO SHOULD ADULTS! Maybe he doesn't respect or treat his mother like you would treat your mother because his mother isn't like your mother. The bar whores in the bar every night taking home a different man every day? That's someone's mother. The meth heads with track marks up their arms, someone's mother. Someone can be a seemingly nice, responsible, law abiding professional & be a crappy parent by even the most liberal of standards. Most prison inmates are parents, their kids are God knows where left to deal with their parents actions. Rarely do you hear anyone squall about holding the parents accountable for what he!! they rain down on their kids (although you will hear about their "debt to society"). The mother may have deserved her butt kicked. She may have deserved to have her butt beat repeatedly. She may be every name he called her & then some. 

Most guys with the benefit of being well raised by two loving parents still don't have any sense until at least their mid twenties, many not until they're 30. The kid is 15 without a man in sight. Who, exactly, is going to teach him how to handle the chemical, psychological, behavioral, & physical changes this surge of hormones has caused? He's the only one we're going to hold accountable for this? His parents play no part? There are some really crappy parents out there that do everything possible to hurt their child.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

I have no idea what state the OP resides in, but many states have a legal process whereby a minor can be emancipated, (made no longer a dependent on the parents). If successful, the mother would also no longer be responsible for the actions of the son. Very soon, this fine, upstanding example of manhood would run into real-life consequences. If very lucky, he will learn and survive. If somewhat lucky, he will end up in the "criminal-justice" system where he will receive 3 hots and a cot. If this candidate for the Darwin award runs into another group as screwed up as himself, he will end up on a slab with a tag on his toe.

Some of these should have been drowned when they were puppies.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

His father is active army and has seen him once in 15 years. He chooses to have nothing to do with his son. His mom is a good person, smart and kind, but not able to be firm because he was hurting her at 10 yrs old and she now fears him. She has had him to numerous docs. And shrinks, and put him in the at risk youth program. Works closely with the school to try to get him under control. It just does not work. I am pointing no fingers here. I am just sad that parents, teachers and LEO's have no means with which to deal with him...which mean with many of these kids like him. He will probably end up on a slab, or in prison when he puts someone else on a slab. And personally I just want to kick his butt! I hate feeling this way towards a child


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While it is not politically correct to state that a boy (and a girl) need a Father and a Mother (or strong paternal and maternal figure) nonetheless it is true. The best mother in the world cannot be a father and vice-versa. I know a lady in my office who has done an amazing job raising her son and daughter on her own, but the older her son gets the more often he finds himself lost and unsure. He will then seek out answers from his teenage peers who routinely lead him down the wrong path. My boss and I have somewhat taken him under our wing on a few occasions in recent years and even that helped out considerably. He has now joined the military which I believe will help him even more.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I wouldn't*

I wouldn't feed him anymore until his attitude changed radically.

If you don't feed him and he complains, the State will take him away !


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I truely believe that it is due in large by the current attitude of todays generation and that is entitlement and the not my fault attitude. I would agree to an extent that the lack of a two parent home can cause difficulty but, to blame that solely, I do not agree. I was raised by a single mother since my father was killed in 1968, Vietnam. She never did love anyother man that way other than my dad. I worked to put myself through college and get my degree. I went into law enforcement as a Deputy Sheriff. Maybe I was just lucky in how I turned out but my mother spent good quality time with me when I was growing up. I understood that I was responsible for my own actions and that if I wanted things it was only through hard work and dedication that I could get them. I have seen many two parent homes with troubled kids but, again it is the attitude those kids have that amazes me. What I have noticed is also that both parents work and the time spent with the kids is very lacking. I realize that many people feel that inorder to make ends meet that both have to work and thats an issue that should be faced before deciding to have kids. My wife has always been a stay at home mom and we adjusted our needs based on a single income. I took an early retirement and went into the power industry to increase that income so that our income would substantialy increase. I hope now that I don't affend anyone with this but, I blame all of us for these kids. We have allowed society and our government to make these kids the way they are today. Many of the kids today have no backbone! They are offended by everything and cry about it. They are no longer taught self reliance by either the parent or the school. If you don't believe me ask your average city kid were beef comes from, the typical answer will not be a cow. Until we bring pride in one's self back to these kids nothing will change. PS, sorry for the rant.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, suffice to say, to all the LEO's, I have always admired and respected your calling to 'Serve and Protect', but in light of my own personal experience with this, my heart hurts, and I fear for your safety even more as you have to deal with the fallout of these hoodlums that are starting at an ever early age. Be safe and may God Bless you!!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to talk to someone in your area's juvenile justice system. We routinely ship kids like that half way across the state to detention facilities if nothing is available closer. 
Absolutely no reason for a bunch of women to live in fear of a hooligan juvenile living in their midst.
I don't know what state you're in but there has to be options other than living in fear of the delinquent trash


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

One of you should have filed assault charges. I grew up in a children's home and lots of the kids there had the "you can't tell me that / can't make me" attitude. Most had good parents that cared and we're trying to help them but the kids just didn't care.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Send him to the Marine Corp. They will straighten him out.


They do not want him.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

The officer that came tried all he could to get a bed in the juvenile detention system, they just turned him down flat. As they had to take more dangerous kids as a priority and that he dnt qualify. He told the officer that he wouldn't be going anywhere and that he (LEO) could do nothing to Him. In the end it proves he was correct.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> The officer that came tried all he could to get a bed in the juvenile detention system, they just turned him down flat. As they had to take more dangerous kids as a priority and that he dnt qualify. He told the officer that he wouldn't be going anywhere and that he (LEO) could do nothing to Him. In the end it proves he was correct.


I thought you gave his mom the choice- he went or they both went.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

gilacr said:


> I truely believe that it is due in large by the current attitude of todays generation and that is entitlement and the not my fault attitude. I would agree to an extent that the lack of a two parent home can cause difficulty but, to blame that solely, I do not agree. I was raised by a single mother since my father was killed in 1968, Vietnam.


The difference is that your father died. His father wants nothing to do with him. A boy needs a dad to teach him how to be a man.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Grimm, he went, she stayed..he is living with friends while she saves enough to get a place they can both live because the police told her she has to provide a roof over his head..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> Grimm, he went, she stayed..he is living with friends while she saves enough to get a place they can both live because the police told her she has to provide a roof over his head..


That makes me feel a little better. At least he is not living under your roof full time threatening your and your mother's safety 24/7.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

And again the "Justice" system fails epic. first the political left says don't discipline the child, then when $hit goes down they are looking for someone new to blame. 
And just think it will get stupider and stupider and.........


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> And again the "Justice" system fails epic. first the political left says don't discipline the child, then when $hit goes down they are looking for someone new to blame.
> And just think it will get stupider and stupider and.........


Some people complain about the level of government being too big...say that we need smaller government..half the police, fewer laws, you name it.
Then real world stuff like this happens and gov't is criticized for not having enough resources or personnel or laws to address the problem....
Like I said, in my state that teen would be in family court in front of a judge and would be removed from the home and put in a detention facility. if there were no beds near-by, he'd be shipped across the state if need be.
But so often my state gets criticized for it's "values" or laws, etc. Some things we do manage to address in a somewhat proper way, even if things still fall through the cracks at times


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I am glad that you live somewhere that has it's act together at least somewhat, My point is that the left leaning activist types like to grab one tangent of a problem and hold onto it no matter what, kind of like the whole man caused global warming thing, complete denial of natural cycles etc, yes man may be adding extra green house gasses, but one volcano makes it look like a drop in an ocean. :brickwall:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Mom needs to petition the court to make him an" emancipated minor ", then the police can treat him like an adult.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

He cannot be emancipated until he is 16


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> He cannot be emancipated until he is 16


He is not even 16 and he acts like that!?! I would have gotten my butt handed to me on a silver platter for that behavior!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Grimm said:


> He is not even 16 and he acts like that!?! I would have gotten my butt handed to me on a silver platter for that behavior!


Maybe even before I got that out of hand, which is why I have been under arrest once in my live, for taking a vhs tape back a week late.
I feared my Father wrath, not him his self, but his anger.
That healthy fear taught me to be a better man.
This is why I think sorry breeders who do not stay to be fathers are the #1 cause of the trouble we are in now.


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

Unfortunately, stories like this are more and more common. Society lives in a state of impatience, stress, and anger. We push pills for that and pills to control this. We have kids running around drugged up to control them, and adults drugged up to handle the stress everyone's under. And that my dear friends is what we will be dealing with when a true disaster strikes. Add to this panic, hunger, and fear. Unfortunately, this is just one young teenager. We see all the time on the media what happens when we put groups of out of control people together.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The children's home I grew up in had a facility for kids like this. They had counselors available to the kids if they wanted to talk and weekly therapy sessions. It has recently been converted into a facility for illegal immigrant families, but there are others in the area. Social services should be able to help her find someone who can help her. She shouldn't have to live in fear of her own son. A battered woman's shelter may have some suggestions for her as well.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Guy down the road*

There is a guy down the road from me that has a son who decided to quit school in the eighth grade.

He was a big kid and he backed his dad down.

Mom sided with the son.

All I can say is they would have both had to whip me and if they succeeded, they would just have it to do all over again!

What is with these people who can not make their kids mind ?


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Update..2 months after this incident the mom and kid were called into court, and he was court ordered to therapy and 30 classes of anger management, and ordered to show to all these appts without his mother's assistance. She is not to drive him, he has to arrive there under his own power. Apparently the officer that responded that night pushed for the court to be involved in this child's life..mom is grateful!


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

myrtle55 said:


> Update..2 months after this incident the mom and kid were called into court, and he was court ordered to therapy and 30 classes of anger management, and ordered to show to all these appts without his mother's assistance. She is not to drive him, he has to arrive there under his own power. Apparently the officer that responded that night pushed for the court to be involved in this child's life..mom is grateful!


Good to hear.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Buy bear spray that'll fix him up or a 9mm your choice


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I already have one of those but I don't have bear spray..


----------

